# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH 1-2IU's per day worth it?

## laduem88

you guys think 1-2iu's per day is worth it? looking more for the spot reducing part of hgh, so would that dose be good enough atleast for that benefit?

----------


## PT

i say no. its a waste of money in my mind unless your over 70

----------


## laduem88

> i say no. its a waste of money in my mind unless your over 70


yea thats what i was thinking, for the amount of money id be putting in i could just get a ton of gear

----------


## Booz

not worth it mate no.....................

----------


## ScotchGuard

diet + AAS will bring better results with less money.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I believe 2 ui might be of benefit . Some people start experiencing sides at low doses .
Yes diet and cardio are cheapest way .
HGH is so powerful that people need to start at 1 or 2 ui /day . Then adjust 1 or 1/2 ui /day until they have sides . ( joint pain , swelling , unwell being and etc ) Or met optimal desired dose .
If a body builder needs 6 to 8 ui daily to build new muscle , Then 2 ui is not a unreasonable dose to reduce body fat and improve some skin elasticity or slow aging process depending on age .

I will be introducing HGH into HRT next month and I will be extremely disappointed if expectations aren't even close to what I believe . 

I have been reading anything I can find for about 2 years . I even purchased a HGH spray in which I thought made me feel better .

----------


## Bluerain

This is correct ..I did 2 iu's for several years and had many benefits. For me using anymore than 2iu's a day caused my hands to go way too numb where I could barely use them.






> I believe 2 ui might be of benefit . Some people start experiencing sides at low doses .
> Yes diet and cardio are cheapest way .
> HGH is so powerful that people need to start at 1 or 2 ui /day . Then adjust 1 or 1/2 ui /day until they have sides . ( joint pain , swelling , unwell being and etc ) Or met optimal desired dose .
> If a body builder needs 6 to 8 ui daily to build new muscle , Then 2 ui is not a unreasonable dose to reduce body fat and improve some skin elasticity or slow aging process depending on age .
> 
> I will be introducing HGH into HRT next month and I will be extremely disappointed if expectations aren't even close to what I believe . 
> 
> I have been reading anything I can find for about 2 years . I even purchased a HGH spray in which I thought made me feel better .

----------


## bjpennnn

def a waste. blue rain i believe that is because you are a woman.

----------


## The Deuce

A waste of MONEY yah probably if you were going to stay the whole length of it at that dose..I am so super sensitive to GH I was stagnant (and getting results/sides at 2iu's for about 2mon. I am now up to 4iu's and LOVING it .. but while I was on 2iu's ED (14iu's per week) I managed to heal from a surgery *quicker than my surgeon has seen in his 10 years of practice as an Orthopedic surgeon.. * I managed to retain every ounce of Muscle combined with a strict diet that I had accumulated before the surgery (meaning my weight didn't go up.. my bf% didn't go up.. so my lean tissue stayed the same.. MIND YOU I DIDN'T STEP FOOT IN A GYM For 7 weeks straight... COMPLETELY NO ACTIVITY *Aside from my 3 physical therapy sessions ew*

ALL This I attribute to GH... and at only a mere 2-2.5iu's per DAY !!

So as far as being productive at that dose.. no.. not likely.. but... from my experience.. 2iu's isn't just a 100% waste.. if you are going to spend the money on it. Bump it to 4-6iu's per day.. or even if you want some MUSCLE.. 8-10iu's ** after you have safely ramped up of course** 

But make sure YOU are in it for the Long Haul. ME, I don't see any reason why I would ever have to come off GH... As I grow older probably reduce it to a therapeutic level.. but during my BODYBUILDING Career it {as well as many other things} is a necessity...

----------


## JimInAK

I do 2 iu/day.

I think it's beneficial for me because I am over 50. I'm just trying to hang on right now, I'd be doing 4+ if I were trying to get bigger.

I really think that HGH is helpful for my health... I just want to be 20 again... LOL

----------


## bjpennnn

same here and i am 24 lol

----------


## NVR2BIG1

complete waste, Way too much $$$ for the little benefits of fat loss, probably so little you'll hardly notice it. My advice, go with IGF-1 instead, 6 wks on/6 off. Cheaper, hits you faster, can cycle on/off in shorter time frames

----------


## laduem88

> complete waste, Way too much $$$ for the little benefits of fat loss, probably so little you'll hardly notice it. My advice, go with IGF-1 instead, 6 wks on/6 off. Cheaper, hits you faster, can cycle on/off in shorter time frames


interesting...i think il stay away from anything gh related and stick to gear

----------


## Forbidden16

Would the dosage OP mentioned (1-2IUs ED) be at least an effective anti aging dose for long term usage?

----------


## goose

> Would the dosage OP mentioned (1-2IUs ED) be at least an effective anti aging dose for long term usage?



yes..over 30s only,to get effect.

----------


## made402

If youre talking generic yes thats a waste HG is a different story.

----------


## SpiderRico

I'm sorry I love hgh, I ran 6 months of red tops back last spring and summer, starting at 2 ius and going up to 4iu 6 days on 1 off and I loved the results I stayed super lean all summer and let's just say I wasn't eating clean at all, does work better with test and I wouldn't recommend doing it without it,

----------

